# Why do we remove head dress?



## ronin medic (22 May 2014)

This question has come up at the base recently from the non religious soldiers.  The debate is do we remove head dress as a sign of respect or in preparation for prayer? I can't find historical ref. so I thought I'd look for exp. answers.  Thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 May 2014)

Social custom and respect, the removal of headdress itself is not a religious act. 

Try some searches, we've beaten the whole topic of military ceremonies with religious aspects to death a few times.


----------



## Crispy Bacon (23 May 2014)

Same origin as removing one's hat to show respect, I believe (not necessarily religious).

http://www.manyhattyreturns.com/2010/08/10/etiquette-of-hat-wearing-for-men/

https://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071226193011AAOr8PU

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1957/why-do-men-take-their-hats-off-to-show-respect-but-women-dont


----------



## Kirkhill (23 May 2014)

Real question is: "Why do we salute?"

Saluting is the RSM's version of "touching the forelock".

Touching the forelock is what men did to show respect to superiors when they didn't have a hat to remove.

Removing/Tipping the hat was common when meeting someone in the street.

And even in my day, when wearing caps to school was common, the "gentlemanly" thing was to tip your cap on meeting people, take your cap off as soon as you entered a house, and nobody ever sat down to table wearing any kind of hat - that would get your ears boxed.

There is no religious significance at all.

By the way, Sikh boys at the schools I attended always kept their topknot covered, both in class and on the sportsfield.


----------



## quadrapiper (24 May 2014)

Seem to recall seeing something to the effect that, in the 1700s-1800s RN, doffing your cap was the only official salute: not sure when either a civvie-style touched forelock or Army-like salute became the done thing. 

May also have been an officer-specific thing.


----------

